# Notifications



## Aguz (May 16, 2013)

I don't get any notifications for any threads iv started. Do I have to change something from the settings???

Thanks


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Subscribe? Under thread tools?

On second thoughts you probably wont see this for another two weeks


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

on your control panel their is an option for default subscription mode for threads you have started


----------



## Aguz (May 16, 2013)

Lol, cheers chaps.


----------

